# Basic Engr Practice



## TheBigPig (Dec 11, 2014)

Basic engineering practice is said to make up 30% of the morning breadth exam. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to study for these problems, or a source of problems to review other than what is in the NCEES practice exam and 6MS books. Is this worth putting a lot of time into studying, or are these more general questions based on knowledge that may have been picked up over the years?


----------



## ATL Derek (Dec 11, 2014)

The latter. You will get refreshed on the basic engineering practice simply by working problems. I'm assuming you have the MERM?


----------



## TheBigPig (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Derek,

Yeah I have the MERM, and I'm taking a 20 week refresher course, which covers all of the main topics, but nothing specifically catered toward the basic engineering practice problems. I was planning on reviewing FE type problems for economics, electrical and material properties, but nothing too in depth.


----------



## ATL Derek (Dec 12, 2014)

You should be in good shape. I only used the MERM, 6MS, and the NCEES practice exam.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 15, 2014)

i agree with ATL Derek, you should be in great shape. i passed using only the MERM and the accompanying practice problems. you're a leg up considering you're also taking a refresher course. sounds like you've got a great game plan.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

My 2 Cents: be familiar with the MERM sections (by working problems) and have the index well tabbed.


----------



## TheBigPig (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the input.

Only 4 months to go...


----------

